# Batch: variable User Sicherung



## _dragon (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich will mir ein Patch Skript schreiben, das aus 
_C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\xxtest01_ zB. die Eigenen Dateien sichert, vom User _C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\aatest01_ soll er es aber nicht sichern.

So weit habe ich das Sktipt schon das es dies macht. Jedoch muss ich den User immer noch händisch eingeben.

Daher wollte ich wissen, ob das möglich ist so wie in C (diese Sprache kann ich leider nicht nehmen) das man das ganze in einer FOR Schleife macht.

zB. FOR USER IN C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\xx* DO....



> echo sichern von   %USER%
> echo ======================
> echo.
> echo Desktop:
> ...


Bitte um Hilfe, bin schon am Verzweifeln und  kann mir leider auch nich helfen.....


----------

